# Applying Lens Presets to Imports



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess this is the right section of the forum to post this problem.

Ever since the new import dialogue was imposed on us, my lens presets do not work fully when applied to imports.  Specifically, even though I have ticked "Remove Chromatic Aberration" in my presets, this is not applied to my imports.  All the other parts of the preset are applied and if I apply the preset from within the Develop Module, the chromantic aberration box is ticked.  

Do others have this problem?  And why would the import preset differ only in this respect?


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 27, 2015)

I've had the same issue. I figure it's a bug so I've stopped applying a develop preset upon import.  Once 6.3/2015.3 is released, I'll try again.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response.  It's small consolation to know that I'm not alone.  I can apply the Remove C A by synchronising this alone on the photos after import.  But then I might as well do as you and apply the whole preset that way.

I've put this post in teh Adobe LR forum as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup, it's a bug.


----------



## Drdul (Oct 30, 2015)

I've found that if I click the Reset button at bottom right, Lightroom will apply the Remove CA setting if it's in the default setting. So what I do is after importing a bunch of images, I select them all and click Reset. It will be nice when this bug is fixed, but at least there's a simple workaround in the meantime.


----------

